# Feierabendrunde am Benther



## E. Geröllheimer (21. April 2005)

Hat jemand Interesse sich einmal in der Woche am Benter zu treffen  ? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken am 21 Mai in Altenau mitzufahren, vielleicht möchte sich jemand anschliessen.


----------



## braust_1 (21. April 2005)

Hi,

Gut das sich endlich mal wieder jemand für Bentherrunden im
Forum meldet! Ich fahre, solange ich mal wieder daheim in
Hannover bin regelmäßig 2-3 mal die Woche im Benther Berg
(Stil CC/Tour). Bevorzuge abends (ca. 18-20 Uhr) oder morgens früh.

Habe die nächste Runde für morgen geplant.

Wir können gerne mal gemeinsam fahren, ich
schlage das Jägerheim als Treffpunkt vor.

Vielleicht schließen sich noch andere an? 

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (21. April 2005)

Ich stehe in der nächsten Zeit leider nicht mehr für Feierabendrunden in und um Hannover zur Verfügung da ich in nächster Zeit etwas weiter außerhalb wohne...

Deistertouren am WE sind aber drin, da lohnt sich dann die Anfahrt


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. April 2005)

Deister am WE ist in Ordnung, einfach kurze Info vorher .


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. April 2005)

@braust 1
Hört sich gut an, Mittwoch würde mir passen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. April 2005)

Ich wär auch bereit, meldet euch mal.


----------



## braust_1 (22. April 2005)

Was haltet ihr von nächsten Mittwoch 18 Uhr am Jägerheim? 
Ob ein regelmäßiger Termin draus wird, können wir ja dann mal sehen...

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. April 2005)

Bin dabei, bis dann  .


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. April 2005)

Ich werde versuchen es einzurichten.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. April 2005)

Hey, wer ist denn heute Nachmittag zu ner runde geneigt, von mir aus auch in den Deister?


----------



## braust_1 (24. April 2005)

Gerne, wollte heute sowieso in den Deister. Kannst dich gerne anschließen.
Wir könnten uns ja am Parkplatz Waldkater nahe Wennigsen oder am Annaturm treffen.

 Ich schicke dir mal meine Handynummer als PM. 

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (25. April 2005)

War am WE nicht zuhause. Bleibt es bei Mittwoch, auch bei Schnee oder Regen?


----------



## braust_1 (25. April 2005)

Klar, der Mittwoch steht. Falls es regnen sollte, sprechen wir am Besten nochmal kurzfristig. Schicke dir auch noch mal meine Handy Nummer.

Bis dann,
braust_1


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (25. April 2005)

Habe am WE am Hamburg Marathon teilgenommen, ist allerdings nicht so gut _gelaufen_. Mein Chip war nicht registriert, also keine Zeiterfassung  . Dann wurde auch noch mein Auto abgeschleppt  , dummerweise hatte ich mein Fahrzeugschein nicht dabei. Freundlicherweise haben meine Nachbarn mir den Brief zugefaxt, für den geringen Betrag von 256 habe ich meine Karre dann wiederbekommen. Ein Lob noch an die Hamburger Polizei die aus so einem Event noch ein riesen Kapital schlägt, indem fleissig PKW's abgeschleppt werden.


----------



## Quen (25. April 2005)

Hi,

hat jmd Interesse, am MI gegen 18 Uhr im Benther ne kleine Runde (30-35km) zu drehen? Sollte ungefähr ein Schnitt knapp über 20 km/h mit ca. 500 HM bei rumkommen.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## braust_1 (26. April 2005)

Hi,

Kannst dich uns ja anschließen. Ich fürchte allerdings daß ich unter den 20 km/h Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bleiben werde. Fahre derzeit so ca. 19,5 bei 1,5 bis 2 Std. inkl. den jeweils 25 min An-/ Rückfahrt nach Hannover.

Wenn du  mit einer etwas lockereren Gangart zufrieden bist, komm einfach auch 18 Uhr ans Jägerheim.

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. April 2005)

Ich lasse es auch etwas ruhiger angehen, habe dieses Jahr noch nicht so viel km mit dem Bike zurückgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. April 2005)

Ich werd auch versuche mich am Mittwoch zu euch zu gesellen. Aber mehr als locker ist nicht drin. Ich hab gestern und heute vom Umfang mein gesamtes Wochenpensum auf der Arbeit gehangen, da war die Hölle los.   

Ich wünscht es wäre schon Freitag.


----------



## taifun (26. April 2005)

Mal sehen,vielleicht komme auch.
Muß sehen wie Wetter morgen ist,muß sonst für RR am Sonntag trainieren.( Lindener Berg) -wär doch wieder was für Dich Sebastian  
Daher in letzter Zeit kaum MTB genutzt.   leider....
Heute knapp 100 km - 3 h - 520 hm gefahren.
Dabei auch die 6000 km marke in diesem Jahr schon genackt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. April 2005)

Bei diesem Sauwetter halte ich mir die Option offen soch lieber pumpen zu gehen. Ich melde mich kurzfristig nochmal.


----------



## braust_1 (27. April 2005)

War ne schicke kleine Runde heute (von zu Hause 38 km, ca. 2 Std, Schnitt 20,4) und die Wege waren wider erwarten schön trocken.

@geröllheimer, @carnifex: Postet mal hier in den Thread, wenn ihr Sonntag auch wieder in den Deister wollt.

Bis dann,
braust_1


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (27. April 2005)

Hast recht, das Wetter war ganz OK. Sonntag könnte bei mir passen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. April 2005)

Hallo,
Sonntag würde ich diesmal gerne etwas früher fahren, um am Nachmittag noch etwas unternehmen zu können. Wenn ich gegen 1500 wieder zu haus sein will und eine etwa 4 stündige Tour plane, würde ich sagen, dass man spätestens um 1100 los fahren sollte. Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?


----------



## mischuwi (28. April 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich gegen 1500 wieder zu haus sein will und eine etwa 4 stündige Tour plane, würde ich sagen, dass man spätestens um 1100 los fahren sollte.


*Bau-Ing-Scherzmodus an*
Astreine Rechnung! Selbst für nen Schweine-Doktor!   
*Bau-Ing-Scherzmodus aus*

Tschuldige bitte, aber irgendwie wollte das raus!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. April 2005)

@ mischuwi *GNARF!*


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (28. April 2005)

Hi, 11:00 wo treffen? Benther oder NP ?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. April 2005)

Am, NP, sicher nicht, aber wie wärs am KWP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (29. April 2005)

Ich komme aus Empelde, fährst Du über den Benther?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. April 2005)

Ich kann auch über Empelde fahren, oder du kommst nach Hannover rein und wir treffen uns auf der Hinfahrt hier. Danach fahren wir dann deinen Weg zurück => wir haben am Ende des Tages alle die gleiche Anzahl Kilometer zurückgelegt. Das wär doch was oder.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (29. April 2005)

oder wir treffen uns in Wennigsen?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. April 2005)

Oder in Badenstedt, oder in Davenstedt, oder in Benthe, oder in Lenthe, oder in Everloh, oder in Gehrden, oder...   

Ich mach nur Spaß.

Bis Sonntag ist ja noch etwas Zeit, da kann man sich das ja noch überlegen. Nummer ist angekommen.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (30. April 2005)

Ich glaube jetzt haben hammas


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (1. Mai 2005)

guckst Du hier:
mountainbike.harz.de


----------



## mischuwi (2. Mai 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> guckst Du hier:
> mountainbike.harz.de


Was will uns der Dichter damit sagen? Oder ist das ein Insider? Wer will denn da mitfahren? Ich überlege auch noch, obwohl ich vor dem 24h in Limburg eigentlich nichts fahren wollte...         ...aber andererseits bin ich in Altenau noch nie gefahren. Wer wäre also dabei? Und auf welcher Strecke? (Ich würde zum Halbmarathon tendieren)


----------



## Quen (2. Mai 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ..., obwohl ich vor dem 24h in Limburg eigentlich nichts fahren wollte...


  

So, ich bin dann in 15 min im Benther ...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Mai 2005)

Braust_1, E.Geröllheimer und ich hatten darüber gesprochen mal an eiem Marathon teilzunehmen. Der gute Geröllheimer hat daraufhin den Altenauer angesprochen. Der ist allerdings ja schon in 3 Wochen. Andererseits einmal ist immer das erste Mal, oder?!

Wenn ich da mit fahren sollte dann auch den Halbmarathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braust_1 (2. Mai 2005)

@carnifex: Bis wann muß man sich denn anmelden? Wenn ihr beide fahrt würde ich mich vielleicht auch anschließen, für den Halbmarathon. Dann müßt ihr mir aber versprechen, daß wir vorher noch reichlich Trainingsrunden einlegen    

BTW: Wie sieht´s diese Woche mit dem Benther aus?

Gruß,
braust


----------



## mischuwi (2. Mai 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Braust_1, E.Geröllheimer und ich hatten darüber gesprochen mal an eiem Marathon teilzunehmen. Der gute Geröllheimer hat daraufhin den Altenauer angesprochen. Der ist allerdings ja schon in 3 Wochen. Andererseits einmal ist immer das erste Mal, oder?!
> 
> Wenn ich da mit fahren sollte dann auch den Halbmarathon.


DAS is doch mal ne Ansage!   Darf ich auch mit? Würde dann doch passen: 4 Mann -> zwei Autos -> halber Spritpreis für jeden.   
Allerdings werde ich das ganze denn wohl eher als Trainingsrennen ansehen und noch nicht auf Sieg fahren, weil ich in der Woche vorher eine Woch e Urlaub habe und mir da die Fitness für Limburg holen wollte. Somit werde ich dann am So vermutlich entsprechend erschöpft sein. Aber was solls. Ich wollte wie schon gesagt Altenau schon seit 3 Jahren mal fahren. Is aber immer was dazwischen gekommen.
Somit wäre ich wohl dabei und könnte sogar einen Beifahrer-Platz in meinem Auto anbieten.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Mai 2005)

Ich würde das mit einem Wochenende im Harz mit meiner Freundin verbinden und schon am Freitag Nachmittag in die Gegend fahren. Somit könnte man sich doch dann Sonntagfrüh dort treffen?!

Auch gegen zusätzliche Trainingsrunden habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Ich saß ja schon fast auf dem RR aber da fing es gerade an zu schütten wie aus Eimern. Ob dann heute noch losfahre? 

Anmeldeschluss ist Mittwoch der 18.5. 2400 Onlinemeldung.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. Mai 2005)

So ein kurzer Satz, so eine grosse Wirkung  . 

Ich habe eigendlich mehr zu den 35 km tendiert, bin aber flexiebel. Obwohl der 35 km Funcup findet am 21. statt, der HM am 22. wenn ich dass richtig sehe.

@Klaus: Ein paar Trainingseinheiten lassen sich noch einbauen bis zum Race.

            Freitag Benther bis wir :kotz:?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Mai 2005)

Die 35er Runde ist doch aber ein CC-Race oder, da gehts dann doch sicher mit härteren Bandagen zur Sache als beim HM?!

Hmm, diese Option hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen. Ich finde auf der Seite auch überhaupt nichts zur Strecke und zum Höhenprofil. Habt ihr da irgendetwas gefunden?

Ausserdem haben wir ja bis zur Anmeldung noch etwas Zeit und können dann am Freitag ja mal abklären was besser wäre.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. Mai 2005)

Aber am Sonntag kann man sich erholen. 
Schade dass es keine Teams gibt, würde den Fun-Faktor bestimmt steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (2. Mai 2005)

CC-Cup Fun: ca. 480 hm, 5x 7km
 HM 56 km  : ca. 920 hm, 2x28km

Habe eine Ausschreibung, liegt bei Conny' s


----------



## braust_1 (3. Mai 2005)

@geröllheimer: Klar, Freitag geht in Ordnung. Wollen wir uns wieder 18.00 Uhr am Jägerheim treffen? Bei schlechtem Wetter können wir ja vorher telefonieren.

Carnifex, kommste auch mit?

Gruß,
braust_1


----------



## mischuwi (3. Mai 2005)

35km hört sich zuerst zwar weniger an, als 56km. ABER wie carnifex schon angemerkt hat ist ein 56km Halbmarathon SEEEHR viel entspannter zu fahren, als 35km CC!!!
Ich kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Bin bisher einige Marathons gefahren (40-90km) aber erst EIN CC-Rennen! Das spricht denn ja wohl für sich, oder?   Man muss immerhin die 35km konstant mit einem Puls >190 absolvieren, wenn man nicht weit abgeschlagen hinterhereiern möchte und von dem gesamten Feld 1-2mal überrundet werden möchte.   Das is mir denn doch zu anstrengend und zu stressig! Ich werde lieber entspannt auf der Halbmarathon-Distanz touren!


----------



## Quen (3. Mai 2005)

mischuwi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Ich werde lieber *entspannt* auf der Halbmarathon-Distanz touren!


Ja nee, ist klar ...   

Aber grundsätzlich hat Micha recht, fahrt mal lieber den Halbmarathon, da habt ihr mehr von. Die Strecke in Altenau ist auch sehr schön, nur schade das man zwei Runden fährt (dafür weiß man was einem in der zweiten Runde nochmal erwartet).

Gruß!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (3. Mai 2005)

Freitag bin ich sicherlich auch bei der Feierabendrunde dabei. 

Ich denke mir das mit dem Marathon genau so wie Michuwi es darstellt. Ein Höhen-/Streckenprofil wäre dabei noch recht interessant. Die 900hm mit 56km Strecke hören sich ja eigentlich recht human an, gibt es da irgendwelche Spitzen?

Zudem hoffe ich, dass mir da nicht irgendetwas beruflich dazwischen kommt und ich am Samstag vorher noch arbeiten muß.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (3. Mai 2005)

Überedet, mein erstes und ein einziges CC- Race war vor 100 Jahren in Empelde auf dem Kalimanscharo. War ganz schön anstrengend, da nehme ich lieber die 56 km trekkingtour. Passt auch vom Zeitplan besser.
Freitag 18:00 geht klar. 
@braust 1: Anschliessend nachfeiern  ?


----------



## braust_1 (4. Mai 2005)

Ok, also bis Freitag, 18.00 am Jägerheim. Klar, können wir nachfeiern, bei gutem Wetter gebe ich gerne ein Bierchen an der Benther Gaststätte aus.   

Bis denn,
braust


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen braust_1 und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (5. Mai 2005)

willkommen im Club Braust_1, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## braust_1 (5. Mai 2005)

Danke, danke!  

Werd jetzt erstmal eine Geburtstagsrunde im Benther drehen, bevor es an die Feierlichkeiten geht.  

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. Mai 2005)

Moin, wie sieht´s heute aus, Feierabendrunde oder einfach gemütlich ein Bier trinken!?


----------



## braust_1 (6. Mai 2005)

Würde vorschlagen, daß wir nach der gestrigen Runde heute mal eine Pause machen und Samstag wieder gen Deister ziehen.

Für ein Bierchen am Abend wäre ich natürlich zu haben. Wann, wo?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. Mai 2005)

Das hört sich ganz gut an: Dann machen wir morgen im Deister wie geplant mal so einen Vorlauf?!

Heute Abend können wir ja überlegen, irgendwo gepflegt in der Stadt ein Bierchen.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. Mai 2005)

Bierchen hört sich gut an, bin dabei. Ist ja doch kein Wetter zum trainieren   
Wo, Wann?


----------



## mischuwi (6. Mai 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ganz gut an: Dann machen wir morgen im Deister wie geplant mal so einen Vorlauf?!


Wie? Was? Wo? Das is ja mal nen Ding hier heimliche Absprachen zu machen!   Zu doof, dass ich mein MTB heute komplett zerlegt habe, um es mal wieder fit zu machen. Bis morgen wird das sicher nix. Aber bei dem Wetter bezweifle ich ja auch noch, dass man da gescheit draußen trainieren kann. Ich hab mir jetzt jedenfalls erstmal nen Platz für die Rolle im Wohnzimmer gesichert. Zum Glück beginnt morgen der Giro! Das motiviert dann auch mal zu Einheiten >1h!   

@braust1:   nachträglich!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. Mai 2005)

Bisher sind wir bei 1215 am Waldkater, je nach Wetter wird sich dann die Länge der Runde bestimmen. Vielleicht erwischen wir ja ein "Regenloch".


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (7. Mai 2005)

Es gab heute zwar kein Regenloch, aber immerhin hat es nicht gehagelt.

Ich glaube wir haben dass Beste daraus gemacht


----------



## Deleted 8297 (7. Mai 2005)

Das kann man wohl sagen, es hat immerhin nicht in Strömen geregnet. Das ist doch in der heutigen Wettersituation auch schonmal was, fast so schön wie strahlender Sonnenschein.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Mai 2005)

Hi, wie sieht's mit einer Trainingseinheit am Mittwoch aus? 

Die Wettervorhersage fällt ja recht positiv aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend, 
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dann bin ich am Mittwoch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo, ich habe morgen etwas mehr zu tun und weiß noch nicht mit Sicherheit ob ich es bis 1800 zum Benther schaffe.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (10. Mai 2005)

Ich werde um 18:00 Uhr am Jägerheim sein. Kannst ja simsen wenn du es nicht schaffst.

Bis dann


----------



## rigger (12. Mai 2005)

So morgen letzte schriftliche prüfung! Freu!!   

bin nächste woch auch wieder dabei im benther, evtl auch mal in der woche in den deister? 

bin aber kein bisschen fit, siehe signatur!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Mai 2005)

Ich könnte Montag anbieten, das ist ja auch unter der Woche  . Ansonsten kann ich so lange Touren unter der Woche sicherlich eher schwerlich einrichten. Aber ausgeschlossen ist nichts. 

Sonntag den 22. machen wir ne nette Tour im Harz, vielleicht willst du ja mitkommen?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (12. Mai 2005)

Hi, Samstag in den Deister und nächste Woche den Schongang einlegen.
Kräfte konservieren für den 22.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. Mai 2005)

Ok, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische. Wie soll es morgen laufen, äh Biken?!

Ich muß zwar mal zwischendrin auffe Arbeit allerdings kann ich mir die Zeit selbst auswählen. Ich bin für nicht zu frühen Vormittag/Mittag.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. Mai 2005)

12:00 am Waldkater?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. Mai 2005)

Uhhh, das ist aber arg früh!. Ich versuche morgen endlich mal wieder auszuschlafen und dann sowas! Na schaun mer mal.


----------



## braust_1 (13. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich komme vielleicht auch wieder mit. Muss mich aber Felix anschließen, daß 12.00 etwas früh ist. Ab 13.00 oder später wäre ich aber wahrscheinlich dabei.

Gruß,
braust


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. Mai 2005)

13:00 ist auch OK, bin ja flexibel. Fährt jemand über den Benther? Dann können wir ja gemeinsam anreisen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. Mai 2005)

Ich überleg mir das morgen noch kurzfristig. Meld mich dann wegen der Anreise nochmal.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (14. Mai 2005)

So ein Pech, meine Gabel sabbert  . Ein Simmerring ist defekt, wo gibt's sowas für eine RS Psylo C? Bestellen geht nicht mehr, brauche das Bike am Sonntag
in Altenau.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Mai 2005)

Oha, das ist ja wirklich bitter. Frag doch mal in den Shops hier vor Ort nach.

Dabei hat doch heute alles so gut geklappt. Die Kondition stimmt und nun kann uns nur noch ein technischer Defekt vom Mara abhalten. Lauf mal gleich Dienstag los, ärgerlich, dass sowas auch ausgerechnet vor einem verlängerten WE passiert. Oder bau die Dirt Jumper von deinem Sohnemann dran.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (18. Mai 2005)

Habe die Abstreifringe bei Rose bestellt, die Liefern immer recht schnell. Müssen ja recht selten kaputt gehen wenn kein Händler die Teile auf Lager hat  .
Wenn nicht fahre ich halt mit der defekten Gabel, habe ich wenigstens eine Ausrede....


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo, wie sieht´s denn mit einer Tour am WE aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. Mai 2005)

Meine Gabel ist wieder i. O.  . Kann leider noch nicht genau sogen ob ich mich am WE freimachen kann. Evtl. Sa. 13:30 am WK. 

@Carnifex: Kann ich den 11.06. einplanen?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo E.G., möchten möcht ich gern, allerdings muß ich erst warten wie die Arbeit nächsten Monat läuft. Es kann sein, dass ich im Juni einige kurzfristige dringliche Dinge habe. Das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (1. Juni 2005)

Na, hier sind mal eingeschlafene Füße, was?!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich glaube ich fahre nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Samstag in den Deister. 
Noch jemand dabei


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2005)

wie schauts mit dieser woche aus? Ich hätte zeit, einfach hier ma melden!

Gruß Nils


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2005)

Hab gestern  Mittag noch ne Runde im Benther und am Gehrdener gedreht, ca. 30 km. War ganz nett, nur ein bisschen matschig und blutig (brennessel und Himbeerbüsche    ) aber wir sind ja nicht zum Spass hier!   

Heute abend wollte ich auch noch ne runde drehen, so ca. um 17 uhr rum am Jägerheim, also wer bock hat kann ja vorbeikommen!

Gruß Nils


----------



## Deleted 8297 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo, in Zukunft bin ich gern wieder dabei, 1700 ist bei mir allerdings kanpp. Da müste ich ja vor Feierabend schon losfahren. Meld mich die Tage mal.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (7. Juni 2005)

Wenn es nicht in zu heftig regnet bin ich um 17:00 am Jägerheim.
Gruss
Mario


----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2005)

hi habe es heute leider nicht mehr geschafft, waren bis halb fünf noch beim Bundessortenamt!
Vielleicht wollte ich so gegen halb sieben noch los.

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. Juni 2005)

So war heute abend noch für ne kleine Runde (20 km) im Benther und hab mich tierisch dreckig gemacht!   
Habe auch noch, so um halb sieben, ne relativ große gruppe biker getroffen (ca. 10-12 Leute)! später bin ich nochmal an denen vorbeigefahren als sie ne Pause in Everloh gemacht haben.

gruss Nils


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich werde wohl auf die Fahrt in den Harz am 11.6. verzichten müssen. Kommende Woche steht zuviel an, so dass ich am WE noch einiges zu bearbeiten haben werde.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. Juni 2005)

Schade eigentlich, können wir bei Gelegenheit ja mal nachholen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Juni 2005)

Am Wochenende in den Deister sollte aber klar gehen. Ich würde da Samstag Mittag vorschlagen, mit Bier am Annaturm.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (11. Juni 2005)

Hi, das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus könnte so um 14:00 am WK sein.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo, nimmt jemand aus Hannover am http://www.mountainbike-cup.de   teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (14. Juni 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, nimmt jemand aus Hannover am http://www.mountainbike-cup.de   teil


Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig. Man könnte natürlich auf der Kurzstrecke mal versuchen, was geht. Nach den Erfahrungen von letztem WE scheinen mir die 'kurz und heftig' Belastungen mehr zu liegen, als die 'lange und konstant'.


----------



## taifun (19. Juni 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, nimmt jemand aus Hannover am http://www.mountainbike-cup.de   teil



Hatte eigentlich in meiner Planung drin gehabt,fahre jetzt aber doch in BS RRennen Rund um den Elm!
War jetzt eine Woch am Lago Biken-4 seen Tour in die letzten Winkel der berge.Da ist in einigen Bergdörfern fast die Zeit stehen geblieben.  
Ich sage nur geniale Singeltrails,harte Steigungen auf geröll und verblockten Felsen und super Downhills,von 1700 hm länge....   
236 km - 7932 hm in 5 tagen !! Was ein Spaß


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. Juni 2005)

Nette Bilder, mal was anderes als Benther=>Gehrdener=>Deister


----------



## taifun (27. Juni 2005)

Was ist den das??   

Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los...    

Alle Biken aufgeben oder was?    

Samstag Rennen in Bad Bevensen gefahren..... gut platziert   

Und am Gestern schöne Tour durch Deister gemacht-geiles Wetter   

*Was ist mit Euch???????*


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (27. Juni 2005)

Mitten drin statt nur dabei  

Bin am Sa. im Deister gefahren. Alleine, hier tut sich ja nicht sehr viel  

Fahre am So den Allersheimer mit. Kann diese Woche leider Arbeitstechnisch nicht biken


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. Juni 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine, hier tut sich ja nicht sehr viel
> 
> Fahre am So den Allersheimer mit. Kann diese Woche leider Arbeitstechnisch nicht biken




Hallo, es betrübt mich ja auch. Aber manchmal gibt es eben eine Prioritätenverschiebung (ein etwas neutralerer Ausdruck für: viel Arbeit).


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (29. Juni 2005)

Kannst Du die Arbeit nicht bis zum Winter aufschieben  
Klingel mal durch wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Juni 2005)

Ja, werde ich tun, in den nächsten 2 Wochen wird es vermutlich schwierig bis aussichtslos, aber danach ist dann ein Großteil geschafft und anfang August habe ich dann auch 2 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## rappi (14. Juli 2005)

mahlzeit

komme aus letter und würde mich euch anschließen (wenn ich geduldet werde  ) - wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal??

cu peter


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ein Peter mit Hibike aus Letter? Am WE wollt ich mal wieder fahren, am Samstag und zwar auch mit einem Peter aus Letter. Was für ein Zufall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappi (14. Juli 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ein Peter mit Hibike aus Letter? Am WE wollt ich mal wieder fahren, am Samstag und zwar auch mit einem Peter aus Letter. Was für ein Zufall.



wat für´n zufall - na dann sach mal ne zeit - wie klein doch die welt ist


----------



## Deleted 8297 (14. Juli 2005)

Hast ne PM.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo, reanimieren wir diesen Thread doch einmal. Wenn es nicht zu stark regnet, dann geht es am Sa mal wieder in den Deister. Die genaue Zeit wird kurfristig angegeben, Interessenten tragen sich hier ein.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. Juli 2005)

Jo, an welches Zeitfenster hast Du denn so gedacht?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2005)

Zeitfenster ist gut, sind wir bei der NASA?  

Nunja, ich würd mal vorschlagen am frühen Nachmittag am Benther Berg zu starten? Das ist für dich ja auch gut erreichbar und für die anderen Teilnehmer auch. Vielleicht ab 1300 oder 1400?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (21. Juli 2005)

13:00 hört sich gut an  . Nur bei Sonnenschein, oder eine Wind und Wetter tour?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2005)

Momentan würd ich sagen egal welches Wetter. Wenn es hagelt, gewittert oder stürmt würde ich davon absehen. Aber bei normalem Regen kann man dann ja gegebenenfalls einfach kürzer biken. Daher ist denk ich der Benther auch ein guter Startpunkt.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. Juli 2005)

Also dann los, würde sagen morgen 13:00 am Jägerheim


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Juli 2005)

So siehts, bin dann morgen um 13:00 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. Juli 2005)

War ja gestern eine gemütliche Runde, schade nur dass ich schnell nach Hause musste. Können wir bei Gelegenheit wiederholen.
Bis die Tage  

Ich fahre Montag oder Dienstag wieder in den Deister, also wer Lust verspührt..


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo, unter der Woche in den Deister zu fahren ist bei mir leider schlecht. Kürzere Runden am Benther oder Gehrdener sind aber drin.


----------



## rappi (24. Juli 2005)




----------



## rappi (24. Juli 2005)

wollte morgen auch benther fahren - können uns ja mal kurz schließen
war gestern kurz vorm sterben - hab aber überlebt - war ne geile tour - hat viel spass gemacht

@E. Geröllheimer 

wat heisst hier gemütliche runde - hatte keine flüssigkeit mehr in meinem körper - verlusst der muttersprache - muskelkrämpfe usw.
dat war´n marathon


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo, morgen wird bei mir nichts werden, hatte mir vorgenommen am Montag einen Ruhetag zu machen, war heute noch mit meinem ausgeruhten Bruder und dem R. am Maschsee, die hätten die Tour gestern mal besser mitmachen sollen. 

Nunja, dann natürlich auf der Rückseite nen Platten und beim Nachpumpen ist das Ventil explodiert   .


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. Juli 2005)

Werde wohl doch eher am Di. fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappi (24. Juli 2005)

felix - kannste dich ja mal wegen dienstag melden


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. Juli 2005)

Hey, dass ist hier kein Chat


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2005)

Am Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, sollte ich mich morgen wieder besser fühlen (also mal wieder richtig schlafen   ).


----------



## D3stroy3r (24. Juli 2005)

Hi, ich wollte mal Fragen wie schwer die Strecke ist am Benther?
Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues MTB kaufen und suche Strecken wo ich lang fahren kann, bin also Anfänger


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2005)

Am Benther gibt es Forstautobahn, lockere Trail, eine Handvoll recht steile Trails und ein paar anspruchsvollere Strecken. Kannst dich uns gerne anschließen.


----------



## D3stroy3r (24. Juli 2005)

Danke, auf das Angebot komme ich dann zu gegebener Zeit gerne zurück, weiss noch nicht genau wie lange die Wartezeit dauern wird bis ich mein MTB habe, werde mich jetzt die Woche mal informieren gehen und dann bald bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. Juli 2005)

Um welche Art MTB handelt es sich bei dir denn?


----------



## D3stroy3r (24. Juli 2005)

Es soll ein Cube AMS Comp werden (wahrscheinlich mit anderer Gabel)

// also Tourer/ Racer mit kleinen DH Qualitäten (stand so in der Art in der MountainBIKE)


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Kollegen, ich verabschiede mich für ein Woche in den Urlaub. Ich werde ein paar Höhenmeter in Österreich sammeln  .
Bis die Tage
Mario


----------



## rappi (29. Juli 2005)

na dann wünsch ich dir viel spass im urlaub - und fahr vorsichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (29. Juli 2005)

Jo, schönen Urlaub, im Moment verpaßt du hier eh nix. Der Bether ist fast ein Sumpf. Warm, feucht und kein Luftzug.


----------



## 9999seven9999 (5. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus dem südlichen Hannover und würde mich freuen, mit anderen biken zu können. Habe zur Zeit Urlaub und könnte auch tagsüber. Wie ist in eurer Truppe der Altersdurchschnitt?

Gruß
seven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. August 2005)

Hallo, vielleicht könnten wir ja am Sonntag biken?

Der Altersdurchschnitt?! Gute Frage, es kommt immer drauf an wer mitfährt.

Wenn man den Durchschnitt angibt sollte aber auch die Standartabweichung genannt werden.


----------



## 9999seven9999 (5. August 2005)

hey,
bin vage schon mit einem Freund verabredet. Wann würdest du fahren wollen? Müsste dann klären, ob es klappt.

Gruß
seven


----------



## Deleted 8297 (6. August 2005)

Hallo, ich würde mal Sonntag gegen frühen Nachmittag anpeilen. Ich komme auch aus Hannovers Süden, der Südstadt.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. August 2005)

Hallo, ich bin morgen dabei wenn es nicht zu stark regnet.
Aber nur wenn es keine Probleme mit dem Altersdurchschnitt gibt


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. August 2005)

Hallo, ich schlag mal 14:15 Samstag am Waldkater vor.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (12. August 2005)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Ebertreter (12. August 2005)

Ich hätte Lust mich auch mal der Truppe anzuschliessen, allerdings befindet sich mein Radel noch in der Reparatur (ich sach nur der Harz hats in sich^^)....

Ich würde mich freuen,  wenn ihr posten könntet wann ihr eure nächste Tour startet.  

Bin halt relativ jung, meine ja nur bezüglich des Altersdurchschnitts.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. August 2005)

Oha, wieder der Altersurchschnitt, ja das ist so´ne Sache, dann drückst du den ja möglicherweise erheblich.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (13. August 2005)

Guten Abend, wir sind heute mal nur im Deister hoch und runter und wieder hoch und runter und wieder hoch...gefahren.

Ich habe aber auch von einer Premiere zu berichten. Heute, ja heute hatte ich meinen ersten Snakebite. Zu allem Überfluß bei der Abfahrt vom Kammweg Richtung Kölnischfeld am Vorderrad bei nicht unerheblichem Tempo.

Kinder macht sowas nicht nach, ein plötzlicher Luftverlust ist da nicht witzig.

War alles in Allem eine nette Tour.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. August 2005)

Hallo, dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Ich würde die Tourgrafik gerne posten, weiss aber leider nicht wie ich dass am besten anstelle. Falls jemand eine leicht verständliche Anleitung hat....


----------



## zimmy (14. August 2005)

Jo, eine echt schöne Tour!
...auch wenn mir carnifex mit seinen rythmischen Wackelbewegungen bei wilder Abfahrt direkt vor mir schon bisschen Angst gemacht hat. Aber so ein Snakebite beim Vordereifen kann ja jedem mal passiern, was?!    

Die nächste Tour dann aber bitteschön mit halbwegs trocknem untergrund!  

Greets Ralph


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (19. August 2005)

Hallo, morgen um 14:00 am Waldkater?


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. August 2005)

hallo, 

komme aus springe, und mache den kleinen und den großen deister unsicher   . lohnt sich daher auch mal ein abstecher zum benther, oder soll ich lie´ber bleiben , wo ich bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (26. August 2005)

Hallo, eingebunden in eine Tour ist es wohl nicht verkehrt über den Benther zu fahren. Ich fahre meist Benther=>Gehrdener=>Deister, nur der Benther ist mir zu langweilig, da ich aus Empelde komme und keinen Anfahrtsweg habe. Aber für so einen kleinen Hügel ist alles vertreten, Trails, Forstautobahn und sogar eine Line für die Springfreudigen
Gruss aus Empelde


----------



## zimmy (27. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Tja, dieses Wochenende scheints ja mal wieder nichts mit Sonne zu werden...  
Aber immerhin solls morgen nicht grad regnen... könnt man ja wiedermal ne Deistertour, bzw. alternativ auch Benther, machen!

mfg Ralph


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (27. August 2005)

Hi, das Wetter war doch nicht so schlecht heute. Dieses Wochenende bin ich mit meinem Junior in Merxhausen. Aber wir können ja was für nächstes WE planen bevorzugt am So., oder in der Woche.
Gruss
Mario


----------



## zimmy (27. August 2005)

*gg* tja, nächstes WE bin dafür ich nicht da... ist manchmal echt wie verhext
Wird sich schon irgendwann nochmal ne Gelgenheit ergeben.  
mfg Ralph!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (28. August 2005)

Hallo, nächstes WE kann ich leider auch nicht. Bin da mit der IaiDo Gruppe auf Seminar. Wenn ich unter der Woche mal in Richtung Benther fahre, meld ich mich.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (5. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

totgeglaubte leben länger?!

Wi schaut´s in der Stille. Mein WE war auch mal ohne Biken super, wenn man sich damit beschäftigen kann:










Aber trotzdem mal wieder biken.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (6. September 2005)

Hallo, super Dönerspieß  
Am nächsten WE schon was geplant?


----------



## taifun (22. September 2005)

Hey alleseits,wollte Fred mal wieder herausholen!
Der Grund ist aber eigentlich nicht so toll.
Nachdem ich erst mal wieder 2 Wochen am Lago zum Biken war.Geniale Trail,steile Uphills und rasante Downhills usw......
Stellte ich heute auf einer runde durch den Benther einige nicht so gute sachen fest.Auf einigen Trails und Wegen sind mal wieder einige Baumstämme
und dicke Äste über die Wege gelegt worden.
Auf einem Trail habe ich 7 stämme entsorgt,das ist nicht so witzig.Sie lagen 
auch noch an den Stellen,die nicht sofort gesehen werden,wenn man mit zuviel Speed ankommt.
Auch die neu aufgeschütteten Forstwege sind nicht so berauschend! Da mußte wohl Schotter weg!!
Ist euch das in letzter Zeit auch aufgefallen,glaube kaum das einer von uns die
freiwillig zum jumpen da hinlegt!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. September 2005)

Hi, ich war diese Woche ein mal biken und ein mal running am Benther. Mir ist eigendlich nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen. Läuft zufällig jemand am 3.10. den Benther-Berg Lauf mit? Wem der zu langweilig ist, kann ja ein Duathlon daraus machen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. September 2005)

Hallo, ich biete mal den Sa 1500 am Benther an. Da bin ich mit meinem Bruder dort verabredet.

Jetzt beginnt ja auch wieder die beste Bike Zeit des Jahres, der Herbst!

Zu Stämmen und Schotter kann ich nichts sagen, als wir letzten Sa dort waren ist mir nichts aufgefallen, allerdings sind wir auch nicht großartig die Trails gefahren. Allerdings geh ich auch weniger Biken, seitdem ich mich wieder regelmäßiger mit dem "Dönerspieß" beschäftige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. September 2005)

Angenommen, Sa. 15:00 am Jägerheim


----------



## zimmy (23. September 2005)

Hi, bin heute auch mal wieder Benther gefahrn. Das mit den Stämmen kann ich bestätigen! Betrifft aber, soweit ich das sehen konnte, nur die ganz kleinen Waldpfade, alle größeren Wege sind wohl frei.



> Wem der zu langweilig ist, kann ja ein Duathlon daraus machen


Klar, Du läufst ich fahre!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (9. November 2005)

Hab ihn mal wieder vorgekramt, wir haben heute einen Nightride gestartet. Von der Teilnehmerzahl noch ausbaufähig aber sonst OK. 
Die Benther Runde startet mit einem neuen Team in denWinterpokal. 
Vielleicht können wir Platz 35 vom letzten mal toppen.


----------



## OnTheFly (10. November 2005)

Hallo, 
wäre möglicherweise interessiert an Feierabendrunden. Ein Problem habe ich allerdings noch    ich kenne mich nicht gut in Hannover aus und habe keinen blassen schimmer wo Benther Berg überhaupt liegt!    Wohne selbst in Bothfeld und bin recht mobil. 

Beste Grüße,
OTF


----------



## taifun (10. November 2005)

OnTheFly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wäre möglicherweise interessiert an Feierabendrunden. Ein Problem habe ich allerdings noch    ich kenne mich nicht gut in Hannover aus und habe keinen blassen schimmer wo Benther Berg überhaupt liegt!    Wohne selbst in Bothfeld und bin recht mobil.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> OTF



Einfach B 65 richtung Nenndorf von Dir Kommend fahren!

Guckste Hier:Benther Berg


----------



## OnTheFly (10. November 2005)

Danke!
Wann geht's los?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. November 2005)

Hallo, wie wär´s denn Samstag mit ´ner Runde, nicht zu früh und nicht zu spät, Benther und Gehrdener?


----------



## Roger Raffel (13. November 2005)

Am 19.11. veranstaltet die Concordia an der Ihme ein Cross-Rennen. In der Hobbyklasse kann man auch mit MTB starten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse?

Wie sind denn eure Feierabendrunden von den fahrtechnischen Ansprüchen?


----------



## taifun (13. November 2005)

Roger Raffel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind denn eure Feierabendrunden von den fahrtechnischen Ansprüchen?



Hey Roger,
solltest vielleicht einige Trails hoch und runter fahren können.  
Etwas verwurzelte Trails und rutschige Trails sollten auch machbar sein.  
Nicht unbedingt nur Haupt-Forstwege.
Wieso bist nicht beim Training um die Zeit   
Wäre lieber dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. November 2005)

Roger Raffel schrieb:
			
		

> Am 19.11. veranstaltet die Concordia an der Ihme ein Cross-Rennen. In der Hobbyklasse kann man auch mit MTB starten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Interesse?


Gibt es ein Link zu der Veranstaltung, oder hast Du nähere Infos?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (13. November 2005)

@Carnifex

Felix, nimmst Du die Sammelbestellung der IRC's in die Hand?


----------



## taifun (13. November 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es ein Link zu der Veranstaltung, oder hast Du nähere Infos?



Schaut hier nach:Cross Rennen Ihme 

Viel Spaß für die,die Fahren.Vielleicht komme zum schauen


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. November 2005)

Hallo, wie sieht´s denn Samstag, Sonntag bei euch aus, gibt´s da ne Fahrbereitsachaft? Ich hoffe, dass ich dei Tage wieder fit bin.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (18. November 2005)

So. habe ich eine Deisterrunde geplant


----------

